# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  tuyển nhân viên thiết kế bản vẽ

## trongnghia091

xưởng mình đang cần tuyển 2 nhân viên thiết kế vẽ 2D ,3D lương căn bản từ 12tr đến 15tr hoặc có thể hơn tùy theo năng lực của mỗi người anh em nào có nhu cầu muốn chuyển đổi môi trường làm việc thì liên hệ với mình nhé 0917228777 thanks các bạn

----------


## minhthietkead

:Stick Out Tongue: 

Hiện tại mình chuyên nhận thiết kế vẽ mẫu 3D sử dụng máy CNC đục mẫu ( gỗ, đá, sáp.. ). Các cá nhân hoặc công ty, cửa hàng khi có nhu cầu vẽ thiết kế thì gửi nội dung và hình ảnh qua Email: minhthietkead@gmail.com

* Mình sẽ vẽ và gửi lại file theo yêu cầu định dạng đục CNC ( .stl, .obj, .jdpaint, .artcam, .3dmax, .fbx..). Tính tiền theo 1 mẫu đơn giản > phức tạp => 50.000 VNĐ ~ 500.000 VNĐ. Nếu ở TP.HCM thì mình sẽ 1 tháng qua lấy tiền 1 lần. Nếu bạn ở xa TP.HCM và các tỉnh thì bạn chuyển khoản ngân hàng Vietcombank số tài khoản : 0081001129932 , chủ tài khoản : Nguyễn Đức Minh -- Số điện thoại tư vấn mẫu vẽ 3D CNC : 09 33 74 04 82

----------


## vusvus

Bác cần thiết kế xuất bản vẽ 2d và dựng 3d model đúng không, e làm part time được không bác. E dùng autocad, creo parametric và mastercam luôn nếu bác cần lập trình ợ

----------

